# 2 UHF Remotes w/1 722??



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought you would be able to use 2 UHF remotes with a 722 receiver but was told by an installer that with some receivers that's possible, but not with the 722.

His option was to use E*'s "IR-to-UHF Upgrade Kit" for twice as much money.

Is that correct? What's the differrence in using their kit rather than just purchasing another TV2 remote?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know why there would be any difference between using one remote or two remotes. Obviously they both have to be set to the proper channel and if used at the same time could cause a channel switch war, but otherwise I would expect it to work fine.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

That's what I thought. If you have to change the remote address anyway, what's the difference between using a regular TV2 remote or the kit?

Thanks, ChuckA.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I am interested in doing this also. I have a 622 and want to get rid of my TV1 IR remote. I didn't realize you could just buy another TV2 remote and set it to work TV1. 

Can someone chime in here that has done this?

Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Calvin386 said:


> I am interested in doing this also. I have a 622 and want to get rid of my TV1 IR remote. I didn't realize you could just buy another TV2 remote and set it to work TV1.
> 
> Can someone chime in here that has done this?
> 
> Thanks.


I am using three UHF remotes on a ViP622. I bought two of the 6.0 IR/UHF PRO remotes from eBay for less than $10. They work very well.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> I am using three UHF remotes on a ViP622. I bought two of the 6.0 IR/UHF PRO remotes from eBay for less than $10. They work very well.


Same here... I have two IR/UHF Pro remotes and one IR remote and they work really well with my 622


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your responses. You confirmed what I suspected, and I feel much better about getting another UHF remote.

Thanks again!


----------



## drzoo2 (May 5, 2007)

Charise said:


> Thanks for all your responses. You confirmed what I suspected, and I feel much better about getting another UHF remote.
> 
> Thanks again!


While you can certainly use two UHF remotes on the "TV2" side of things....I'm currently doing this. I don't think you can have two RF remotes controlling TV1 and TV2. I think TV2 is only controllable by RF and TV1 by IR. I'm not 100% sure about this. I know I read something on it somewhere in this forum while trying to control TV2 via IR. Do a search and you shall find your answer.

Z


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

drzoo2 said:


> While you can certainly use two UHF remotes on the "TV2" side of things....I'm currently doing this. I don't think you can have two RF remotes controlling TV1 and TV2. I think TV2 is only controllable by RF and TV1 by IR. I'm not 100% sure about this. I know I read something on it somewhere in this forum while trying to control TV2 via IR. Do a search and you shall find your answer.
> 
> Z


You raise an excellent point. I should have put a little more thought into my answer. I run in Single Mode. If running in Dual Mode, it may be a little different.
Anyone here using that setup?


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> You raise an excellent point. I should have put a little more thought into my answer. I run in Single Mode. If running in Dual Mode, it may be a little different.
> Anyone here using that setup?


I run my 622 in dual mode. I have two UHF remotes, one for TV1 and one for TV2. I had to call dish and get the second UHF remoted sent to me. It only comes with one.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Didn't I read somewhere that you can change the 'key' in the tail end of remote 1 and convert it to UHF, or was that change the 'key' on remote2 to make it IR?

I did a little checking, it is the latter. Swap the key and the TV2 remote becomes IR.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I recently got a 722 and am running in dual mode with both tuner 1 and tuner 2 being controlled by different UHF remotes. The dish guy that I talked with was insisting that I had to get a special UHF remote from them but I was able to make one of my leftovers from my 625 receiver work. One important thing to be sure of is that the cover that goes on the bottom of the remote allows you to leave the key in the proper position (#3 I think) when it's on. I believe there is something that addresses this in the VIP622 receiver review at the top of this forum.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that you can change the 'key' in the tail end of remote 1 and convert it to UHF, or was that change the 'key' on remote2 to make it IR?
> 
> I did a little checking, it is the latter. Swap the key and the TV2 remote becomes IR.


You would have to change the key on the TV2 remote. Changing a key on an IR remote will not transform it into a UHF remote.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the extra advice. Good to know!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

saltrek said:


> You would have to change the key on the TV2 remote. Changing a key on an IR remote will not transform it into a UHF remote.


My IR only remotes do not have a key that can be turned over. And they are labeled IR. My remotes that are labeled IR/UHF do. And they can be either. And since I use single mode for my 622s, it doesn't matter whether I use IR or UHF.


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

drzoo2 said:


> While you can certainly use two UHF remotes on the "TV2" side of things....I'm currently doing this. I don't think you can have two RF remotes controlling TV1 and TV2. I think TV2 is only controllable by RF and TV1 by IR. I'm not 100% sure about this. I know I read something on it somewhere in this forum while trying to control TV2 via IR. Do a search and you shall find your answer.
> 
> Z


I'm not sure what exactly you were implying but if you meant by "I think TV2 is only controllable by RF and TV1 by IR" that TV1 is only controlled by IR that is incorrect (but correct about TV2, of course).

TV1 can be controlled by either IR or UHF, if you get a UHF Pro remote (6.0+?). Once set to UHF it works with both UHF and IR.

I have a 622 and 722 with two extra UHF Pro remotes (total of six remotes). The extra two UHF Pro remotes normally mirror the two TV2 remotes that came with the receivers.

But sometimes I switch one of the extra remotes to control TV1 via USB, with a spare TV1 UHF Pro key inserted.

The other extra remote I also use with the 622 in my bedroom, by turning its TV2 UHF Pro key upside down. That lets me quickly switch it to operate TV1 in the bedroom, so my wife and I can each have our own remotes. In order to be able to swap without reconfiguring the receiver I just have to ensure that the TV1 and TV2 remotes are on the same channel/frequency (no biggie).

-- 
Mike


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Charise said:


> I thought you would be able to use 2 UHF remotes with a 722 receiver but was told by an installer that with some receivers that's possible, but not with the 722.
> 
> His option was to use E*'s "IR-to-UHF Upgrade Kit" for twice as much money.
> 
> ...


the only thing you need to do is change the address on both uhf remotes to be the same

but if you still want a ir to uhf device i recommend you copy and paste this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300185132534&ru

i really think you don't need this though.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I do this with the 722. I bought the 6.2 remotes on ebay, for TV1, I used the paperclip method to switch the selector, and cut out part of the black key so the switch wouldn't change. My TV1 remotes have a modified black key, my TV2 remotes have the blue #2 (I have two remotes at each location)

One thing to add, the TV1 remote had to be on the A channels, and the TV2 on the B channels. I don't remember the specifics, but that's how I got it to work.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Charise said:


> I thought you would be able to use 2 UHF remotes with a 722 receiver but was told by an installer that with some receivers that's possible, but not with the 722.
> 
> His option was to use E*'s "IR-to-UHF Upgrade Kit" for twice as much money.
> 
> ...


The installer is wrong. I have two TVs downstairs connected to a Vip722 upstairs (operating in dual mode) with both TV1 and TV2 controlled separately via UHF remotes. You need to replace the TV1 IR remote that came with the 722 with a UHF remote. I got a 6.3 remote kit from ebay for $20 but I think you can order directly from Dish for more money. The manual shows (on page 2, top, for the Vip622 - the 722 is the same) that you need to install the green key with the black 1:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/user_guides_and_manuals/remotes/6_3_RemoteManual.pdf


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the information and their situations.

We have put the 722 in a closet with other hardware, just to keep the living room "uncluttered," so we'll need a UHF remote there. We will also be operating the 722 in dual mode, so will need the TV2 remote (UHF) in the bedroom as well.

It sounds from the usage some of you are making of the remotes that we can just order another TV2 remote and not get the IR to UHF kit, which will save $20.

We will be sure to try the set-ups you have all recommended to get it to work correctly, and I'll be back if we have trouble!

Thanks again!! And a Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Just be sure that you also get the set of "keys" along with it so you can change one of the UHF remotes to TV1.


----------



## reesd (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi All,

This thread was very helpful, but it sill took me a while to get the right combination because I didn't have the right TV1 key (blue with the black 1). So let me give the exact steps I used based on the above.

Background:
The UHF PRO 6.3 remotes has two switches.
The first switch is next to the battery and has an A and B option. I will call this the band switch. This basically decides which frequency the remote is working across. For some reason when using two UHF remotes TV1 needs to use band B amnd TV2 needs to use band A.
The second switch is hidden behind the "key" which is the piece of plastic that sticks into the bottom end of the remote (see the manual at link above for a good picture of what the key is). This switch has 4 settings. The different keys force the switch into one of the 4 settings. I will call this the key switch and number them from 1-4 from the left. This switch basically determines what TV it controls (switch 1 is TV2 and switch 3 is TV1)

Steps:
Press System Info on the cable box

On the TV 2 remote: Set the band switch to A. Set the the key switch to 1 (or insert the blue key with the black 2 which forces the key switch to 1). Press the record button on the remote - the Secondary Remote Address field on System Info screen should change to something like "UHF Pro Band A".

On the TV 1 remote: Set the channel switch to B. Set the the key switch to 3 (or insert the blue key with the black 1 which forces the key switch to 3). Press the record button on the remote - the Secondary Remote Address field on System Info screen should change to something like "IR/UHF Pro Band B".


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

ClaudeR said:


> I do this with the 722. I bought the 6.2 remotes on ebay, for TV1, I used the paperclip method to switch the selector, and cut out part of the black key so the switch wouldn't change. My TV1 remotes have a modified black key, my TV2 remotes have the blue #2 (I have two remotes at each location)
> 
> One thing to add, the TV1 remote had to be on the A channels, and the TV2 on the B channels. I don't remember the specifics, but that's how I got it to work.


I can't seem to find any information about this 'paperclip' method... neither thru forums or even google. Can you provide some more info?

My issue is that I run a 722 in Single mode (so i can us PiP), yet want to use the RF remote so that other rooms can control the receiver. I can't seem to find a way to do that. The 2ndary remote is a 6.3 model but it only came with one key, a Blue with Black #2 on it.

Is there some way to convert this key to a primary key? Or can I buy the keys independently of a remote? (don't need a whole remote).

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: Ok.. never mind.. I figured out something that works... though not sure why. I can't seem to duplicate the original funtionality to test (that is #1 controls via RF and #2 only controls via dual mode)

What I did, just in case anyone wants to try it:
This results in Remote #2, RF, to be used as Primary, as well as #1 remote via IR.

1) Press System Info on Receiver
3) Press the record button on Remote #2,
3) Remove the key from your Remote #2 (the blue chip with black #2 on it).
4) Press the record button on #2 remote again. Notice the system info will say Primary Receiver Address has changed. Both addresses should now be identical.
5) Using Remote #2 select "Done". 
6) Replace the Blue chip in #2 and enjoy.

Again, I'm not sure why this is working now... but it does for me.. so I'm not complaining. Hope it helps someone else.


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 14, 2008)

yes you can use uhf on side one you have to chage key in the bottom and than you have to change to the address in the program menu just push the sys info and press and hold the sat button and than select address# than pess the record button and than the # key and this will chage the adress and the sec uhf remote will work


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 14, 2008)

DaGnome said:


> I can't seem to find any information about this 'paperclip' method... neither thru forums or even google. Can you provide some more info?
> 
> My issue is that I run a 722 in Single mode (so i can us PiP), yet want to use the RF remote so that other rooms can control the receiver. I can't seem to find a way to do that. The 2ndary remote is a 6.3 model but it only came with one key, a Blue with Black #2 on it.
> 
> ...


you will have to buy the 6.3 remote and it comes with new keys for the back and than you put in the black #1 and program to reciever and it will work


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 14, 2008)

if you can get me there before sunday race i will set it up for you !


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

This IS possible to do, dont listen to your installer, he told me the same. Did you upgrade from an existing system? If so, did you keep your old UHF remote? Use your NEW UHF remote for TV1 and your OLD UHF remote for TV2. I did this just last week, so I know it works.

1. Remove the blue TV2 tab from the new remote. You will notice there's a switch in there (its white). Move that switch all the way to the right and then back one click. 

2. Go to your DVR and press sytem info, you will see your remotes and what type they are.

3. Hold down SAT until it flashes, then push the rec button, that's all it should take. 

4. The old TV2 remote shouldn't have to have its switch moved. Leave it as it is and repeat steps 2 and 3.

Note: The TV 2 tab will have to remain out of the remote. I actually just ripped my TV 1 tab out of the other remote since you wont have a need for it anymore and modified it to fit in the remote. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## mrzeld (Feb 14, 2008)

is there anything special that needs to be done to use 2 (or more) UHF remotes on the same TV? what if i want to use 2 or 3 UHF remotes to control TV2 (from different rooms) and use a UHF remote and an IR remote for TV1?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You can use as many UHF Pro remotes as you want for TV2 - they just all have to be set to the same address. UHF Pro 6.0, 6.2, 6.3, or 8.0 would work - mix and match. 6.2 or 6.3 would have to be set to A range to work with 6.0 or 8.0 remotes though.

To use a UHF Pro remote for TV1 (in Single mode the TV2 remote would work TV1 too), it will have to be either a 6.2 or 6.3. It must not be the same address and A/B range as TV2, but if you hit the Record button on a 6.2/6.3 with the switch under the key in "position 3", TV1 will accept either IR or UHF Pro on the address used by that remote (and then you can control it either by IR or UHF Pro).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

DaGnome said:


> I can't seem to find any information about this 'paperclip' method...


Paperclip? I thought it was the toothpick method. Search on that and I think you will find it.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Hate to bring this back from the dead - But I just got my second UHF remote for TV2 on my 722. I need one remote for downstairs and one for upstairs. TV1 is on the IR which is OK for now.
I can't seem to get the two TV2 remotes to work at the same time. When I set one up, the other stops working the 722. I can only get one of the remotes to control the 722 at a time. The remote that came with the 722 is a 6.3 IR/UHF Pro and the newer remote is 6.4 IR/UHF Pro. 
Shouldn't I be able to get them both to work the 722 at the same time?


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

jlluck said:


> .... Shouldn't I be able to get them both to work the 722 at the same time?


 Yes, you just need to set the remote code to the same number on both remotes.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DaGnome said:


> ...
> 
> My issue is that I run a 722 in Single mode (so i can us PiP), yet want to use the RF remote so that other rooms can control the receiver. I can't seem to find a way to do that. The 2ndary remote is a 6.3 model but it only came with one key, a Blue with Black #2 on it.
> 
> Is there some way to convert this key to a primary key? Or can I buy the keys independently of a remote? (don't need a whole remote). ...


This thread is one of the most confusing threads I've seen. There are many contradictory and thus each contradictory pair contain *at least* one wrong post.

When you operate in Single Mode, TV1 and TV2 are one and the same. Just use two RF remotes set to the same address and you'll be good to go.

The "issue" of TV1 control with RF *only* exists in Dual Mode.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

l8er said:


> Yes, you just need to set the remote code to the same number on both remotes.


The code you speak of is something like "5" or something like that?
When I put the code into the remote (record + 5), it seems to make the other remote stop working and I have to perform the same thing on the other remote to get it to work and thus the NEW remote stops working (the receiver).

This is the most confusing thing I have come across in my time with Dish. I hate to say it but adding multiple remotes to D* was fairly easy and uneventful I had 6 in my house.

Can I get an easy step by step order of what is needed to get the two remotes to work at the same time? I have my 722 in dual mode and have TV2 split to a tv upstairs and one downstairs thus I need this second remote.

Thanks for the help.

UPDATE:
OK, I followed the link from l8er - remote code. It made even less sense than a lot of what I read in this thread as to how to add extra UHF remotes. BUT I did something somewhere and now the two remotes are working TV2 like they should. I have no idea what I did or what happened (codes changed for TV2 from 5 to 1 and then I changed it back to 5 again somehow) but the important thing is it's working now. Thanks for the replies. I made notes just incase I get more remotes in the future. Amazing.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> When I put the code into the remote (record + 5), ...
> 
> I have no idea what I did or what happened (codes changed for TV2 from 5 to 1 and then I changed it back to 5 again somehow) ..


After you change the code in the remote, pressing Record while the receiver's Sys Info screen is showing changes the receiver to expect that remote code. By pressing Record first, you changed the receiver to match whatever was in the remote, then changed the remote to something else.

It should be as simple as 1) bring up Sys Info to see what code the existing remote is using, 2) set the new remote to that code (no need to press Record), 3) watch TV.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have been using UHF remotes since they first came out since all my gear is in the basement service closet and all the complications mentioned here are unwarranted. I have a 508, 625 & 722 running with UHF remotes and a separate one on TV1 and one on TV2 for the 625 & 722. In my house on any TV, channels 55 for the 508, 22 & 44 for the 625 and 33 & 66 for the 722. Although, there is a UHF set up difference between the 625 and the 722 which I had to figure out on my own. DISH had no clue. On the 722 you can not and do not move the cursor on the Sys Info page to the remote channel. You skip that step. Also on TV1 you need to make sure that the remote address is an odd number. This especially applies to the 21.0. When set properly not only will you see the address number change, but next to it it will say "Pro Band A", which is the "odd" numbered address. "Pro Band B" is even and will not work. I am using a mixture of 21.0's and 6.3's with our hot water system pipes as the antenna. Works great.


----------

